
Show HN: BookBuddy helps you maintain a steady reading habit - willthefirst
https://bookbuddy.me/welcome
======
smt88
Upvoted just for the idea. It's definitely something I need. I'll give it a
try!

I highly recommend reading Nir Eyal's book _Hooked_ , which may provide some
additional insight into making this product work.

~~~
willthefirst
thanks!

